# Vineland, Nj Autumn - Senior GSD at Cumberland County SPCA



## levijane (Jan 21, 2010)

URGENT. IF THERE IS A RESCUE (THAT HAS THE ROOM) FOR AUTUMN, WOODY'S PLACE SENIOR GERMAN SHEPHERD SANCTUARY HAS SOMEONE WILLING TO OFFER LIFETIME SPONSORSHIP FOR HER.


Meet Autumn. This poor sweet senior German Shepherd was rescued by a CCSPCA staff member. She is an old lady, who is certainly not feeling her best. She does have energy and spirit and we want to give her a chance to feel better and thrive in her older years. She has a flea allergy and severe ear infection (possibly eye infection too). She really is a mess, but we believe she can recover if given a chance. She is heartworm negative and skin scraped negative. She is tolerant/friendly with dogs and cats. Please contact [email protected] to help sweet Autumn.
Vineland, NJ


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55265657080.1073741830.100007178586547&type=1


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Autumn


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

More bumps..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Autumn


----------



## levijane (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you! Autumn has been adopted by her foster family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic. Thank you to them and so happy for Autumn.


----------

